

Ruby Conference Buzzword Bingo - mikelikespie
http://lolrus.org/RubyConferenceBingo.svg

======
gacba
As it turns out, this is a silly Bingo card because either everyone will lose
or everyone will win at the same time, assuming that everyone pays attention
more or less equally.

What you needed to do was take those terms (and maybe some more), put them as
images, scramble them each time the page refreshes, so the cards are all
different.

~~~
jamesbritt
You could do that as an Web-scale HTML5 app with a RESTful API using a NoSQL
DB and an awesome MVC DSL, assuming you're doing this all BDD (using Bacaon,
of course) and have some ninja Ruby skills.

But I'm betting YAGNI.

------
mikelikespie
I was inspired while sitting through Golden Gate Ruby Conference.

------
mikelikespie
Ok, I need to make a web app to generate these so we can actually play!

~~~
patio11
You want one?

[Edit: Took me half an hour. In my defense, it is Saturday morning and I was
chatting with a friend at the time.

<http://www.bingocardcreator.com/articles/ruby-buzzword-bingo>

]

------
kingkilr
Hehe, having just been at DjangoCon it's funny to see where we have overlap:

* BDD (a single lightning talk) * NoSQL (a panel) * Bacon (served with breakfast on one day) * Web-scale (never said, per-se, but there were a few talks on scaling)

------
fogus
Where is the _why square?

~~~
philwelch
"Bacon" (chunky or otherwise).

------
timinman
Ha Ha! Fantastic! I want to use this!

------
ganjianwei
I call 1st row to be filled first: "BDD, Active ____, NoSQL, Monkey Patch,
Social Graph"

~~~
aaronblohowiak
it already has been!

------
jamesbritt
Missing: Awesome, epic, TextMate (or just 'mate'), Sinatra.

------
drlisp
Did you use Patrick's Bingo Card Creator for this?

~~~
mikelikespie
Nah, just inkscape.

